# Buckeye Lake Saugeye



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Caught my first Saugeye this year (6") from this years stocking
I fished the area for 3 more hours, but boat traffic and rough water made it tough to fish.
ODNR DATA








2 more years and it should be good...


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I’ve been using this color for a few weeks now and they have been killing it on a slow steady retrieve !!!


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Chartruese is always a good color. I pour my own blades so I can customize them. I'm new to buckeye as I just moved here from Columbus. Hope to get to hoover soon


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

Those don't work you need to try a white one


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

skywayvett said:


> Those don't work you need to try a white one


Stop it John


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

There are no fish in Buckeye....Go to Alum Creek 😁


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Dovans said:


> There are no fish in Buckeye....Go to Alum Creek 😁


Not on your life. I fish alone, and too much drama


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Rob doesnt catch anything at Buckeye lol.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

jiggerman said:


> Rob doesnt catch anything at Buckeye lol.


Go back to sleep Chris


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Throw all gear in lake Rob.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Are you still practicing your cast Rob lol


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

One came by way of a big joshy the others off a vibe


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

Those are pictures from 8 years ago?
Nice job Rob


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

skywayvett said:


> Those are pictures from 8 years ago?
> Nice job Rob


I was out yesterday morning and could not get a bite water temperature was 79 starting out and after a few hr of sun it was in the 80’s


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Man you know Rob too.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thinking of trying a new bait this weekend..


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

jiggerman said:


> Man you know Rob too.


Yes he does and who are you


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Dovans said:


> There are no fish in Buckeye....Go to Alum Creek 😁


And take that piece of sh** cigar boat with you ,LMAO !! man I hate those things !!


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

stanimals2 said:


> And take that piece of sh** cigar boat with you ,LMAO !! man I hate those things !!


Hey guys. Those pics u c of those saugs are the ones I caught the last time Rob and I went in my boat. The pic of the explotion is of Rob with his newest baits. I luv u man.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

snuff1 said:


> Hey guys. Those pics u c of those saugs are the ones I caught the last time Rob and I went in my boat. The pic of the explotion is of Rob with his newest baits. I luv u man.


I forgot that you have grass on your boat lol hay snuff it getting close to time out there I’ll give you a call later on today


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

snuff1 said:


> Hey guys. Those pics u c of those saugs are the ones I caught the last time Rob and I went in my boat. The pic of the explotion is of Rob with his newest baits. I luv u man.


Not you guys boats , I actually meant the guys running cigar boats all out when you are trying to fish !! Sorry for my poor attempt at sarcasm !


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

stanimals2 said:


> Not you guys boats , I actually meant the guys running cigar boats all out when you are trying to fish !! Sorry for my poor attempt at sarcasm !


I knew what your talking about...


----------

